# Hello Italy



## Rickybowler (Oct 25, 2012)

hello all,

Just arrived In Italy. First impression; not bad ! Finding for English speaking mates.

Cheese

Vic


----------



## gpichler (Oct 25, 2012)

hey! 
where exactly in italy do you live?


----------



## Rickybowler (Oct 25, 2012)

*Hey*



gpichler said:


> hey!
> where exactly in italy do you live?


Presently I am living with my sis In Romano di Libardio down south near Milan.

Looking for some work and fun !

thanks

Vic


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Keep us posted on how life is in Italy, Ask and answer questions here on the forum that way you will start to build up a network of expats, 

Maiden


----------

